# Unkle Funka Is Back



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The seasonal blend from extract

It changes every year , but last couple have been knock out

wont last for ever........

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/unkle-funka-espresso


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Any discount codes for this roaster?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Any discount codes for this roaster?


Not currently i dint think

Sometimes you have to pay fill price









Ill be getting some of this , it was a knock blend for milk drinks last year


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds very tasty in milk, but £10 for 250g.......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sounds very tasty in milk, but £10 for 250g.......


Buying one bag form any roaster isn't always going to be the best value

Yes I know other roasters are less expensive

Still gonna get some


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Is it that good boots?

flat & latte at Chez Lights so could be a winner !


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The seasonal blend from extract
> 
> It changes every year , but last couple have been knock out
> 
> ...


Just ordered 3 bags boots hope I like it lol, I'm starting a bean book for my own records do any of you guys keep records and what data do you record?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

i just bought this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/the-greatest-coffee-tasting-notes-book-ever

for £1.99 its all i need.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> i just bought this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/the-greatest-coffee-tasting-notes-book-ever
> 
> for £1.99 its all i need.


Absolutely perfect just what I was looking for bought 2 just incase lol cheers noah


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Just ordered 3 bags boots hope I like it lol, I'm starting a bean book for my own records do any of you guys keep records and what data do you record?


It's a seasonal blend so don't know exactly what it will taste like all I can say is the last couple of years have been stonking . If you really don't like it I'll swap something for it ok


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

That's good enough for me


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Tiny tamper said:


> Just ordered 3 bags boots hope I like it lol, I'm starting a bean book for my own records do any of you guys keep records and what data do you record?


See my thread on evernote and kustomnote. It is a very easy way to keep track of your tastings.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Had my first try this morning, took a couple of attempts to dial in. Went with 30g from 18g in 25 secs.Drank with milk as a Cappa sweet strawberry milk shake!

Crazy beans I'm Funka'd up!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

What's this like as an espresso? Everyone seems to be talking about milky drinks.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

drude said:


> What's this like as an espresso? Everyone seems to be talking about milky drinks.


Strawberry. Strawberry. Strawberry. Juicy.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh, also go with Boots' recommendation and pull it a bit longer 18 to 32 and bam, the sweetness hit.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> Oh, also go with Boots' recommendation and pull it a bit longer 18 to 32 and bam, the sweetness hit.


Thanks Neill / Boots, I'll try it for longer. I'm an espresso fan and tasted the shot before adding milk. Concentrated crazy strawberry, not for me as a taste on it's own, but great in milk


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

I'm with urban .....

I wasn't too crazy about this just as a shot but as latte it's very nice


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Another espresso this morning. I love it when espresso tastes really different and this one really does. Not one for Jay I'm afraid, if he wanted strawberrys I'm sure he'd just have a strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Wow you couldn't get more strawberry if you tried unreal, delicious also, is it flavored at all? Or is it just blended?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Wow you couldn't get more strawberry if you tried unreal, delicious also, is it flavored at all? Or is it just blended?


blend.....you like ?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes m8 it's nice I can't believe that's blended, it's like strawberrys in a cup , I know ppl say they can pick flavours out of but wow that's some smart ass blending.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

My car temperature gauge is reading 26 degrees outside.... All I can think of is trying this as an affogato when I get home.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Daren said:


> My car temperature gauge is reading 26 degrees outside.... All I can think of is trying this as an affogato when I get home.


There's only one way that will end....... Well







great idea


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just home.... The kids have eaten all the icecream ?... Sods


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

A bag if this should be coming my way later this week, looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Just opened this today - scrum-didly-yum!! Just as good as previous years. I think I rate this as one of my all time favourite blends.

It's perfect for the summer! Strawberry milkshake - mmmmmm

Time for a big order of more before it runs out


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Still got some of this left... Not really managed to get an amazing shot from this...

How are people using this? I've tried 14-24, 16-28, 16-30 still not getting much sweet strawberries...

Maybe I just prefer chocolatey coffees...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try 16g into 32 g and report back.

The shots you did pull what did they taste of. Balanced? Sour? Bitter ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

They tasted a little too bright for my tastes... Wasn't really sure what to expect...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been pulling this as 18g in, 32-34g out, in 34secs.

Crazy as an espresso but great in milk.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Was thinking trying 18g with the new strada basket today...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

*i've *wanted to try this for ages but i can't at the moment, i've got about 3 kg of beans on the go!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You tend to have to go a bit finer with Strada / VST baskets.

Going finer with UF and going over 30 secs seemed to work for me. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Did 18-34 in about 35secs including pre-infusion but still bit too bright... will try again later tonight with pre-infusion off...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This will be a bright fruit forward blend. You could try pull longer still to see if that works. If not try upping the temp a little ( don't do both at same time )


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks will try that. Think I'll probably stick to the chocolate and nutty blends though


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

What resting time do people recommend for these? Had some delivered last week and I'm itching to start them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Heligan said:


> What resting time do people recommend for these? Had some delivered last week and I'm itching to start them.


I think I started mine on about day 8.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Heligan said:


> What resting time do people recommend for these? Had some delivered last week and I'm itching to start them.


 I asked extract that about a previous blend and they said 5 days. I think at least a week before they've really settled.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I started mine on about day 8.





Neill said:


> I asked extract that about a previous blend and they said 5 days. I think at least a week before they've really settled.


Thanks both, I shall be patient a day or two longer.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Dragging this one up from the depths - as it looks like it's coming back.

I'll be jumping on this one when it appears - curious to give it a go!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Used to be really good - not so much the last couple of years though imho.

Let's hope the old recipe is back


----------

